# Fog Light Retro Update



## sp330i (Dec 26, 2001)

Here is what I know so far. All this is based off of my '01 330i comparing that against the same in Europe - YMMV

First, the rear bulb carrier is different on Euro based cars with fog lights. I have not found a separate part number for the carrier so it might need to be purchased with a European luggage compartment lid tailight assembly. Note the difference in the picture below.

<img src = "http://members.roadfly.org/sp330i/comparo.jpg">

Second, a new light switch will have to be installed. The European version has two fog light switches. Below is a sample picture of the switch that would be required. Rumor has it that they are not cheap. Not sure if they are plug and play either because I haven't seen the plug yet.

<img src = "http://members.roadfly.org/sp330i/dualswitch.jpg">

Even if these parts are switched, I'm not sure if the existing wiring harness will support a swap without additional wiring requirements. If it does, hopefully you would see this.

<img src = "http://members.roadfly.org/sp330i/foginslight.jpg">

I'm willing to attempt the retro on my car but I need someone in Europe to either determine the part numbers and cost of the bulb carrier and switch (new) or source them from a wreck in a junk yard. Any assistance would be greatly appreciated.

:thumb:


----------



## sp330i (Dec 26, 2001)

*Additional thanks to...*

Alex Baumann for the switch pic and 
Bart Vanwesemael in Europe for the bulb carrier pic


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

Keep plugging at it! I'm definitely interested, even though my wagon probably has still different bulb carriers.


----------



## OBS3SSION (Oct 1, 2002)

I hate to dredge up an 8 month old thread... but I am looking to do this on my '03 330i. I think the rear fog is a great safety feature, and when used in appropriate conditions may very well save me from being rear-ended.

My Passat came without the rear fog light enabled. The bulb holder in the trunk was there, but nothing else. However, installation was fairly simple. I inserted a bulb, attached a wire to the tail light connector in the appropriate pin and ran a wire up to the dashboard. There, I replaced my US spec switch with a Euro spec switch (plug and play) and connected the other end of the wire to the switch connector. Then, I just had to tap that same wire and run it to a third connector on the instrument panel to get the indicator to light up.

Has anyone been successful in enabling the rear fog on a US 3 series? If so, how?


----------



## sp330i (Dec 26, 2001)

OBS3SSION said:


> *I hate to dredge up an 8 month old thread... but I am looking to do this on my '03 330i. I think the rear fog is a great safety feature, and when used in appropriate conditions may very well save me from being rear-ended.
> 
> Has anyone been successful in enabling the rear fog on a US 3 series? If so, how? *


We know the parts that are required to make it as close to OEM Europe as possible, however in my view, the parts are cost prohibitive. In addition, the wiring harness does not support this retrofit. You would have to fabricate your own harness and install it in addition to replacing the light switch and bulb carriers. Probably a cheaper route would be to make and install a wiring harness and install your own switch or a relay to trigger these lights from an alternate power source. I've abandoned my pursuit of this retrofit.

Some have wired these lights to their parking/brake lights and kept all the wiring in the trunk without switch capability. I would suggest you look it up on e46fanatics.


----------



## Mathew (Feb 8, 2002)

Just a quick question . . . 

For these rear foglights, What color are the lights? Im guessing the color illuminated would be white? Now, would you have two white lights that look like reverse signals? or just one white light? Or are they in unique location so that no one would mix it up?


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

///Mathew said:


> *Just a quick question . . .
> 
> For these rear foglights, What color are the lights? Im guessing the color illuminated would be white? Now, would you have two white lights that look like reverse signals? or just one white light? Or are they in unique location so that no one would mix it up? *


Look at a recent Audi, MB or Volvo. Its a red light, sometimes part of the regular tail/brake combo, sometimes a separate bulb (in the case of the E46), that is lit up at about the same brightness as when the brakes are on.


----------



## Desertnate (Mar 11, 2002)

OBS3SSION said:


> *
> * snip *
> Has anyone been successful in enabling the rear fog on a US 3 series? If so, how? *


I have had it done. When I shipped my US spec 323i to the UK, this was one of the mods that I needed prior to the car being legal on the road.

It was done at the dealer in order to keep from voiding the warantee, but it was done sucsessfully.

I have the old (US) light switch in a box and it looks to be plug and play. I couldn't see where any wires would have been cut.

The light mounts in the rear as shown at the top of this post should fit in right where the old one came out. The dealer did not perform any modifications to the inside of the trunk as far as housings go.

There was a great deal of wiring listed on the invoice so pullling the wire may be the most complicated and time consuming part of the mod.


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

When you say the 'light switch' do you mean just the front panel or the big control module behind it (or both)? A new front panel should be cheap and easy to put in. The module behind it would cost a lot more and require dealer intervention as that's the backup storage location of the odometer reading (believe it or not).


----------



## Desertnate (Mar 11, 2002)

Kaz said:


> *When you say the 'light switch' do you mean just the front panel or the big control module behind it (or both)? A new front panel should be cheap and easy to put in. The module behind it would cost a lot more and require dealer intervention as that's the backup storage location of the odometer reading (believe it or not). *


It has been two years since I looked at the US switch they took out. It is now in a box in the dark depths of my garage. However, from what I remember it wasn't that large or looked all that sophisticated. I really doubt that it is integrated with the control module behind it due to the size and the fact it appeared to plug into some sort of connector. If my memory serves me correctly, on the invoice the part was listed as a fairly inexpensive "light switch" and not a more costly control modual. I will have to go home and look up the invoice and see...

There might be some need for intervention anyway won't there? From what I recall, most of the switch actions in the E46 cockpit go through the ECU for action. Wouldn't you need to have the ECU set to recognize the request for rear fogs to come on? I don't think simply installing the Euro light switch would cause the rear fogs to work.  I don't know if the car is truly that "plug and play" I know that that the dealer had to change some settings for the lights in the front of the car (i.e. no amber parking lights and city lights)


----------



## SergioK (Aug 14, 2002)

So what ever happened with this retrofit? Ever invest the time and $$$ to make it work?


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

Man, did you dig up an old thread.

Sergio, there is a current thread on this in the DIY forum.


----------



## SergioK (Aug 14, 2002)

LOL

ya, I did didn't I!

I did a search and this was the only thread it pulled up. hmm... maybe I should change my search criteria.


----------



## Terry Kennedy (Sep 21, 2002)

sergiok said:


> *I did a search and this was the only thread it pulled up. hmm... maybe I should change my search criteria. *


Here is the current thread. A bunch of us are "in progress" with various things having to do with this switch. I have the switch installed but nothing hooked up yet (need to get some lift time in a warm garage  first). I think Kaz is waiting for the rear lamp holder assembly.


----------



## dtlee (Jan 12, 2002)

The bulb holder assemblies from the coupe will work in the sedan.
They even comes with new bulbs. Just remove your sedan bulb holder (for comparison) and visit your local parts department.


----------



## WAM (Jan 30, 2002)

OBS3SSION,

I think the procedure for the 2003 model is going to be different.

I noticed that the rear lamps also illuminate the "fog" lights, i.e. the red lamps mounted on the trunk lid, under the reverse lights.


----------

